# Electric vs. Charcoal Smoker



## wanthon58 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am considering buying a "Bradley" electric digital smoker because it maintains a precise heat and does not need tending every half hour.  However, is the taste very different from a traditional charcoal smoker?


----------



## babetoo (Dec 15, 2010)

not a clue, but welcome to d.c.


----------

